# 

## LAEN

** 
:       
   -  . 
   .       
       
   -   :       
   ,             
       
       
:       
    -   (!)       
        " " 
, -     ...  
   , ,   ,       

> :    ,    ,         ,     .   ,   -       . ﻿    ,  ,      .

   .     ... 
  ,       2011.

----------


## rasta-koy

,        , , ,

----------


## LAEN

*rasta-koy*,   ,    .
      -   .        -.
 ...

----------


## admin

...             ,    "  ".

----------


## V00D00People

!   !  
                          .

----------


## LAEN

*V00D00People*,    , ..       -    .
      -     ))

----------


## V00D00People

?      (    " ")    :)

----------


## LAEN

:  

> ﻿ ...

   

> ,      -  ...

   

> ﻿ .

    ,     )       
 :

----------


## V00D00People

> ﻿  ,     .    zetatalk.com.      .    .

      .        ,    .        ?   -            +   :)

----------


## kobieta

. ֳ   ,        볿.
     ,      ..          .   ,  ,     -       .
  ,   ,            ,  . ϳ          .       ,   .

----------


## LAEN

:            
, ...   *kobieta*,    **      2011? 
        :)

----------


## RAMM

()   ()   ,      ,   .,     .     .         (    )    .

----------


## LAEN



----------


## k

http://www.necton.lv/component/conte...nge-sound.html

----------


## FLY_INTER

:       
   =(

----------


## LAEN

> :

       :)

----------


## FLY_INTER

> :)

    ,    :  

> 80-       -      .    : " ,       ,   ,     .   ,     ,   . 
>           .    ,     ,    .   ,       .  ,     ,    . ,        ,   ,     ."

----------


## V00D00People

.....    12   ,    220 C    ... 
 :)

----------


## 23q

*V00D00People*,   ,  12  ,   ,  .

----------


## V00D00People

-    80-      220 .

----------


## 23q

*V00D00People*,  ?   57     ,       .

----------


## V00D00People

> *V00D00People* 57     ,       .

        ...

----------


## 23q

*V00D00People*,      ?       . +         200.     ,  80      ...
 200   .

----------


## V00D00People

:) ,          ,    ,      !        !    .   
    .    ,  12    \\       !       ,     ,    . 
       \\           .     .    -   (   )        .   

> *V00D00People*,
>  200   .

   200      ...

----------


## 23q

*V00D00People*,  ,      ,    .     .

----------

